# Interacting with culture



## Poimen (Apr 8, 2005)

[/i]Like the Stars_

http://www.worldmag.com/displayarticle.cfm?id=10509

Looks like an interesting book. The article pretty much summarizes what I think about our duty to the culture as Christians.

[Edited on 4-8-2005 by poimen]_


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 8, 2005)

He has some good comments as related in the article (I agree that our struggle is not against flesh and blood but against spiritual forces), but I have to disagree when he says there can be no such thing as a Christian nation or that Christians have no divine right to rule in civil government. On the contrary, it is unbelievers who have no divine right to civil government, and nations can and should confess Jesus Christ as Lord.


----------



## crhoades (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> He has some good comments as related in the article (I agree that our struggle is not against flesh and blood but against spiritual forces), but I have to disagree when he says there can be no such thing as a Christian nation or that Christians have no divine right to rule in civil government. On the contrary, it is unbelievers who have no divine right to civil government, and nations can and should confess Jesus Christ as Lord.


----------

